# The Big Bang Theory [02/23/12] - The Werewolf Transformation



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

Penny: Please come home and let me cut your hair.
Sheldon: Amy what do you think?
Amy: There's not a hair on this body I wouldn't let this woman trim.


I loved the way Sheldon kept tossing his hair out of his eyes.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

I loved Amy's smirk to Leonard after she said that line!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Best things about the ep were Howard's delivery of "I ate a butterfly," Sheldon's bongo skills, and the "haircut records" that illustrated yet another of his mother's management secrets. 
The lady sure knows how to work her wack-a-doodle son!


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Cearbhaill said:


> Best things about the ep were Howard's delivery of "I ate a butterfly,"


I loved the whole scene with Howard and Bernadette. He was dead on with expression and vocal for that. I liked Bernadette showing up at his room but didn't like that mom was already there.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I liked the episode quite a bit. 

Howard's skype chats with Bernadette were hilarious. Sheldon blowing the hair out of his eyes and whipping his head about was also funny.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> Best things about the ep were Howard's delivery of "I ate a butterfly," Sheldon's bongo skills, and the "haircut records" that illustrated yet another of his mother's management secrets.
> The lady sure knows how to work her wack-a-doodle son!


I was a little surprised that Leonard didn't take the barber-nephew aside and have him tell Sheldon that he had gone over the haircut records.


----------



## Lymis (May 23, 2011)

The interchange with Bernadette was hysterical, but Amy's shaving comment was the best.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

So for AFF is it Sonicare or Oral B? 

Space camp Howard was hilarious!


----------



## TiVo'Brien (Feb 8, 2002)

Great episode. I wonder if we're seeing a hairline crack in Sheldon's need to micromanage every aspect of his life. That is to say, if chaos didn't result from getting his haircut by somebody else, what else can happen without chaos occurring in his life. Of course, once Sheldon sees the patch of missing hair, that will reinforce his need for control. 

Oh well, I was hoping we'd see a glimmer of growth in Sheldon.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I don't think we'll see the missing patch of hair come up again.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I did enjoy the numerous callbacks to earlier episodes. (Penny references "The Adhesive Duck Deficiency," "The Zarnecki Incursion," and "The Spaghetti Catalyst," while Amy Farrah Fowler references "The Toast Derivation.")


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

They remember some things well but ignore others- I don't see Sheldon buying a bear for his barber because "bears are terrifying."


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Ment said:


> So for AFF is it Sonicare or Oral B?
> 
> Space camp Howard was hilarious!


If she's like other women I've known, it's a cheap disposable electric.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> I did enjoy the numerous callbacks to earlier episodes. (Penny references "The Adhesive Duck Deficiency," "The Zarnecki Incursion," and "The Spaghetti Catalyst," while Amy Farrah Fowler references "The Toast Derivation.")


I'm horrible with ep names and what happened in there. I noticed some of the call backs.

What were the other ones besides the toothbrush, and of course Penny singing soft kitty


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

MikeMar said:


> I'm horrible with ep names and what happened in there. I noticed some of the call backs.
> 
> What were the other ones besides the toothbrush, and of course Penny singing soft kitty


The Spaghetti Catalyst - Penny takes Sheldon to Disneyland
The Zarnecki Incursion - Penny kicks a bully in the nuts
The Adhesive Duck Deficiency - Sheldon sees Penny naked
The Toast Derivation - Amy Farrah Fowler references the electric toothbrush to Penny, implying another recreational use of it


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I was a little surprised that Leonard didn't take the barber-nephew aside and have him tell Sheldon that he had gone over the haircut records.


I'm surprised that Sheldon was actually able to find a real barber shop in the Pasadena area.

They're practically extinct out here.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Man, aff is annoying. Wish she'd go away for good. I know now that neither she or berna will ever grow on me. Liked sheldon doing the hair flips. The rest of the ep was meh


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

ScubaCat said:


> Penny: Please come home and let me cut your hair.
> Sheldon: Amy what do you think?
> Amy: There's not a hair on this body I wouldn't let this woman trim.


I loved the look on Penny's face after Amy said that.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Man, aff is annoying. Wish she'd go away for good. I know now that neither she or berna will ever grow on me. Liked sheldon doing the hair flips. The rest of the ep was meh


Wow AFF is one of my favorite characters on TV. I have always found Sheldon the most annoying the show.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I liked the chess match.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sheldon is not so annoying as he was last season. I think the writers are getting it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

By the way, has anyone noticed-they've used the same woman as "nurse" from the pilot episode on? It's awesome, because she's really funny.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> By the way, has anyone noticed-they've used the same woman as "nurse" from the pilot episode on? It's awesome, because she's really funny.


Yeah, I have been rewatching the series as I rip them to my media center and it is always fun to see her.


----------



## Zarisa (Feb 16, 2012)

YCantAngieRead said:


> By the way, has anyone noticed-they've used the same woman as "nurse" from the pilot episode on? It's awesome, because she's really funny.


She was also the nurse when Howard got his .... stuck in the NASA Robot arm.
She's the one that turned off the computer which released him.


----------



## Zarisa (Feb 16, 2012)

Penny: So if I move my horsey here. 
Penny: Isn't that checkmate and I win?
Leonard: hem..
Penny: Well so is it or isn't it
Leonard: ya know I think this is a good stoping point.
(pause)
Leonard: uhhh....it's your first real game I threw alot of infomation at you
Penny: No, your king is traped he can't go here be cause of my lighthouse and he can't go here cause of my pointyhead guy
Leonard: Like I said complicated game
Penny: So did I win or not
Leonard: Did you have fun? cause if you had fun...then ya are..you are a winner cause thats what chess is about. Thats what chess is all about!

Referencing time travel a bug and Bobby Fisher made this super awesome. I see a full episode relating to her playing chess in the Future.

Penny: If I were you. I'd be worried that a girl thats never played chess in her life just Kicked Yo Ass.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

YCantAngieRead said:


> By the way, has anyone noticed-they've used the same woman as "nurse" from the pilot episode on? It's awesome, because she's really funny.


Miss Vernee Watson- I've been liking her since Welcome Back Kotter


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zarisa said:


> Penny: If I were you. I'd be worried that a girl that's never played chess in her life just Kicked Yo Ass.


I wondered if this was for real, or if she was hustling him...


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Only thing missing was a jealous look from AFF when Sheldon said he'd seen Penny naked.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Zarisa said:


> She was also the nurse when Howard got his .... stuck in the NASA Robot arm.
> She's the one that turned off the computer which released him.


And also the woman with the crossword puzzle in the sperm bank in the very, very first episode.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wondered if this was for real, or if she was hustling him...


I wouldn't mind seeing Penny beat Sheldon at Chess. 



YCantAngieRead said:


> And also the woman with the crossword puzzle in the sperm bank in the very, very first episode.


THe _unaired_ pilot.
She was also the nurse on duty when Leonard took Howard to the ER after he faked a reaction to his peanut allergy.


----------



## Zarisa (Feb 16, 2012)

YCantAngieRead said:


> And also the woman with the crossword puzzle in the sperm bank in the very, very first episode.


oooOOOooooo I didn't notice that. But thinking about it. Yea, she was.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

JYoung said:


> THe _unaired_ pilot.
> She was also the nurse on duty when Leonard took Howard to the ER after he faked a reaction to his peanut allergy.


I was wondering about that. I can no longer remember which was the unaired pilot and which was the aired pilot.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I was wondering about that. I can no longer remember which was the unaired pilot and which was the aired pilot.


One had penny... one had some other girl..


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> barber-nephew


Who played that guy? From the minute I saw him, he seemed like a "used to be famous" guy.. (i.e. sunk so low to be playing a bit part in a sitcom)


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

mattack said:


> Who played that guy? From the minute I saw him, he seemed like a "used to be famous" guy.. (i.e. sunk so low to be playing a bit part in a sitcom)


Peter Onorati. He's pretty much been a character actor his whole career. I guess the thing I remember him most from is Fire Birds.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I hate to say it, but my hair stylist has my hair records. The last 2 women who cut my hair kept records. The first one was old school and kept them on note cards. The current one keeps it in her computer system. It has which ratios of hair dye to mix, time under dryer needed, etc.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

So tonight at a small concert, my girlfriend and I were trying to decide who gets to drink, and who gets to drive home...it was a fair toss-up. So I suggested a game of rock-paper-scissors-lizard-spock. She was up for it! So knowing that she never played before, it was a good bet she'd be very likely to pick either Spock or lizard.. and then I thought about it even more, knowing she doesn't really know what lizard is, I guessed she'd pick Spock. So I threw paper (since "paper disproves spock").. and guess what? She chose Spock! (and could barely make out the symbol). So I went and got another beer and she drove home. 

Winning!


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Hank said:


> So tonight at a small concert, my girlfriend and I were trying to decide who gets to drink, and who gets to drive home...it was a fair toss-up. So I suggested a game of rock-paper-scissors-lizard-spock. She was up for it! So knowing that she never played before, it was a good bet she'd be very likely to pick either Spock or lizard.. and then I thought about it even more, knowing she doesn't really know what lizard is, I guessed she'd pick Spock. So I threw paper (since "paper disproves spock").. and guess what? She chose Spock! (and could barely make out the symbol). So I went and got another beer and she drove home.
> 
> Winning!


----------



## GoHalos (Aug 30, 2006)

Cearbhaill said:


> Best things about the ep were Howard's delivery of "I ate a butterfly,"...


That line had me LOL. It was so out of left field, and with his facial expression, it was hilarious.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

My stylist has my hair records too! (They're just hers, but she has notes in the computer about how I like my hair cut.)

Loved the premise, though. My husband's hair is even shorter than Sheldon's and it cracks me up when he starts complaining it's "too long".


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> So tonight at a small concert, my girlfriend and I were trying to decide who gets to drink, and who gets to drive home...it was a fair toss-up. So I suggested a game of rock-paper-scissors-lizard-spock. She was up for it! So knowing that she never played before, it was a good bet she'd be very likely to pick either Spock or lizard.. and then I thought about it even more, knowing she doesn't really know what lizard is, I guessed she'd pick Spock. So I threw paper (since "paper disproves spock").. and guess what? She chose Spock! (and could barely make out the symbol). So I went and got another beer and she drove home.
> 
> Winning!


Funny. Yesterday morning, a friend and I had breakfast. We alternate who pays and forgot whose turn it was. We were going to do rock-paper-scissors-lizard-Spock but got off on a tangent trying to remember how to do lizard!


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> They remember some things well but ignore others- I don't see Sheldon buying a bear for his barber because "bears are terrifying."


To say nothing of hospitals! I suppose we could take these things as signs of how desperate he is, not of how much the writers are able to forget or ignore. Yeah, that's the ticket...



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I wondered if this was for real, or if she was hustling him...


I hope so, because otherwise that bit seemed really ridiculous, in a very clichéd way. Actually, even with that, it'd be ridiculous, but more forgivably.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I go to this franchise place called Great Clips, and they keep notes on their computer on how all their clients like their hair cut. It's easy for me - #2 buzz.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Hunter Green said:


> I hope so, because otherwise that bit seemed really ridiculous, in a very clichéd way. Actually, even with that, it'd be ridiculous, but more forgivable.


To me, it was totally unrealistic that a complete novice could beat somebody who knew the game. It takes time to learn how to plan several moves ahead. Leonard would have seen the checkmate coming before Penny did, and certainly would have seen it before she told him about it.

Then I remembered I was watching a sitcom, but still...

If it _was _a hustle, though, it should lead to some very amusing scenes down the road...


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Best things about the ep were Howard's delivery of "I ate a butterfly," Sheldon's bongo skills, and the "haircut records" that illustrated yet another of his mother's management secrets.
> The lady sure knows how to work her wack-a-doodle son!


Ditto, ditto, and ditto!

Poor Howard! Send more underwear! 

The whole 'haircut records' thing was pure Sheldon. I'd like to see more of his mother. Laurie Metcalf does that character justice. I also love seeing Leonard's mother and the anomaly that she is exactly like Sheldon.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To me, it was totally unrealistic that a complete novice could beat somebody who knew the game. It takes time to learn how to plan several moves ahead. Leonard would have seen the checkmate coming before Penny did, and certainly would have seen it before she told him about it.
> 
> Then I remembered I was watching a sitcom, but still...
> 
> If it _was _a hustle, though, it should lead to some very amusing scenes down the road...


Either that, or it could be that Leonard is a really rubbish chess player.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> Either that, or it could be that Leonard is a really rubbish chess player.


Or more likely still, they were just going for the cheap joke.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Or more likely still, they were just going for the cheap joke.


We have to start tagging our discussions "normal" or "meta".

(Of course then I have to tag this one "meta, meta".)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Either that, or it could be that Leonard is a really rubbish chess player.


They've already established on a number of occasions that Sheldon thinks Leonard is awful. Maybe he really is.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> To me, it was totally unrealistic that a complete novice could beat somebody who knew the game. It takes time to learn how to plan several moves ahead. Leonard would have seen the checkmate coming before Penny did, and certainly would have seen it before she told him about it.
> 
> Then I remembered I was watching a sitcom, but still...
> 
> If it was a hustle, though, it should lead to some very amusing scenes down the road...


Not really. I am not a great chess player (we have no idea if Leonard is any good at all, do we?) but I to stunned once by a new player because it was very early in the game and I was setting up rather than playing the current moves. Sometimes a novices surprises people.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I was wondering about that. I can no longer remember which was the unaired pilot and which was the aired pilot.


Same actress in both for the sperm bank in the pilots with and without Penny

Speaking of unaired pilots there's a 2.5 Men unaired pilot with Blythe Danner as the mom that Holland Taylor wound up playing that's very interesting. I will give it to Chuck Lorre, he's good at retweaking the pilots and improving on them.


----------



## flikhem (Sep 6, 2007)

It's the *same* nurse Althea (Vernee Watson-Johnson) every time they go to the hospital. She's been on four times so far. That's part of the joke.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I can see Lenoard not paying much attention to the game since she's just a novice and inadvertently getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

Plus she's a really HOT novice. His mind was probably elsewhere.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

...as were his eyes.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Robin said:


> ...as were his eyes.


Now that's just sexist....


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

stellie93 said:


> Plus she's a really HOT novice. His mind was probably elsewhere.


Its possible he was focused on the highbeams and didn't notice the lighthouse.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I loved when Sheldon started blowing on his hair. They asked him what he was doing. He says, "Trying to get my hair out of my eyes." The best part about it was that he's got such a high forehead, that his hair was at least 4 inches above his eyes. Great line.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> Best things about the ep were Howard's delivery of "I ate a butterfly," Sheldon's bongo skills, and the "haircut records" that illustrated yet another of his mother's management secrets.
> The lady sure knows how to work her wack-a-doodle son!


If that was true, Sheldon's twin sister would be as screwed up as he is.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Cearbhaill said:


> The lady sure knows how to work her wack-a-doodle son!





DLL66 said:


> If that was true, Sheldon's twin sister would be as screwed up as he is.


I think you have the cause-and-effect backwards. Sheldon was born the wack-a-doodle son, and his mom just knew (as only a mother would know) how to "handle" him. She wasn't the cause of his wack-a-doodleness, so it doesn't also transfer to his sister.

<sheldon>
I also think you meant "If that _were_ true..."
</sheldon>


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I hate to say it, but my hair stylist has my hair records. The last 2 women who cut my hair kept records. The first one was old school and kept them on note cards. The current one keeps it in her computer system. It has which ratios of hair dye to mix, time under dryer needed, etc.


So you're saying that Sheldon dyes his hair?




Fleegle said:


>


Ah Herc, you're such a jokester.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

It would be fun for Leonard to find out from Penny's dad that she was the Nebraska state Jr chess champion or something like that!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Speaking of Sheldon's hair...I have been meaning to mention this for half a season. Has anyone else noticed they've gotten particularly shiny and helmety with his hair?


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

His hair is longer than it used to be, at least on top. I wouldn't be surprised if that's what inspired the storyline.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

betts4 said:


> Sheldon is not so annoying as he was last season. I think the writers are getting it.


Funny, but I thought this episode reverted back to the annoying Sheldon again. I really didn't like the Sheldon story line. It felt to me like they just tried to find some other phobia of his to exploit, and this one felt like they were running out of them.

OTH, I loved the Howard storyline. That made me sick and laugh at the same time!! LOL

And Penny beating Leonard at chess was classic. I loved how she named the chess pieces


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Either that, or it could be that Leonard is a really rubbish chess player.


Combo of two things. Not as good a chess player as he thinks, and maybe trying a little too hard to make some bad moves to "even up the game".

I've also found some medium-skilled chess players get flummoxed when playing beginners -- beginners often do moves that no good chess player would have thought of, so their whole "think ahead X moves" is completely shot to hell.

Edited to add: like what Tony D said.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

murgatroyd said:


> Combo of two things. Not as good a chess player as he thinks, and maybe trying a little too hard to make some bad moves to "even up the game".
> 
> I've also found some medium-skilled chess players get flummoxed when playing beginners -- beginners often do moves that no good chess player would have thought of, so their whole "think ahead X moves" is completely shot to hell.


It's like in poker how Pro's hate playing amateurs since they have no clue what they are going to do.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> Peter Onorati. He's pretty much been a character actor his whole career. I guess the thing I remember him most from is Fire Birds.


Yeah, wow. Checking imdb, I probably seriously remember him from Cop Rock and American Dreams, the shows he's done the most of that I have seen.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> Yeah, wow. Checking imdb, I probably seriously remember him from Cop Rock and American Dreams, the shows he's done the most of that I have seen.


COP ROCK....that's where I remember him. What a show that was...classic.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I remember him from Civil Wars, a lawyer show he did with Mariel Hemingway. According to imdb he did that right after Cop Rock, which I did not watch.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Am I the only one who noticed Raj's ability to speak in front of Penny? All they did was put a beer bottle in his hand.

Not sure I've seen that before (unless it was for a specific plot point).


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> Am I the only one who noticed Raj's ability to speak in front of Penny? All they did was put a beer bottle in his hand.


He was drinking the beer, which is enough according to the show for him to talk around women.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

LoadStar said:


> He was drinking the beer, which is enough according to the show for him to talk around women.


Actually, it's just the THOUGHT of drinking beer (as demonstrated in the Summer Glau episode when it was revealed that the beer was non-alcoholic and he 'lost' his voice).

My point is they have never just done that to allow him to speak in front of Penny unless it was for a specific plot point. It would not have been as funny if his lines were delivered by Leonard or Sheldon. Maybe we'll see more of this to get around the issue?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TonyTheTiger said:


> My point is they have never just done that to allow him to speak in front of Penny unless it was for a specific plot point.


Sure they have! They have lots of times! (Virtually all of the time when they're all eating together, he's drinking a beer, likely just so that he can have lines.)


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Actually, I saw a BBT rerun yesterday where Raj had been featured in People magazine, and he took Penny to the recognition dinner. Of course, being the drunk fool he was that night, he came back the next day to apologize to her (sober). Upon her urging, he managed to eek out a very weak and high pitched "sorry"....so he CAN speak in front of women sober (barely)....


----------

